# making planter boxes out of cinderblocks



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

rocketdoctor said:


> build this on a compacted gravel or can I just compact the the soil they are sitting which is mostly clay.


Do you have 'expansive soil'?


----------



## rocketdoctor (Mar 18, 2009)

Yoyizit said:


> Do you have 'expansive soil'?


according to a soils report I have moderately expansive clay soild. the house was originally build on a wedge of fill about 50 years which I believe has compacted quite a bit over the years.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Yoyizit said:


> Do you have 'expansive soil'?


do you treat it differently than cheap soil?


Oh, you said expAnsive



never mind.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

rocketdoctor -

Take a look at smaller landscape versions of the segmental concrete block (Allan Block, Anchor Wall Systems, Keystone and Versalok). They all have good idea sites and installation suggestions and are available in almost every area of the U.S. and in many foreign countries. They all have smaller units for low walls like yours and do not specify or recommend a concrete footing. - Just set them on a level and sound base for a short wall like yours. If you want to go 40' high, like they can do, that will take engineering, but still no concrete foundation.

Dick


----------



## rocketdoctor (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks Ive built walls out of segment block (anchor) which they all recommed a gravel base of at least 6 inches. This is going to be 2' tall out of out of the Cinderblock you motar together its for meant to give a very modern look. I was just think of levelling and compacting the dirt and building the walls its sits directly over a french drain so I don't think there will be much movement


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

If there's no vertical or horizontal lines nearby it might not matter if the planter heaves a little with soil expanding & contracting.


----------



## rocketdoctor (Mar 18, 2009)

hired some day laborers to help me build this. We ended up pouring a few inches of concrete with a thick consistency. Set the concrete blocks right on top while still wet. This was a lot easier and cheaper than creating a base rock bed. I think for a planter box of just two rows high this is fine.


----------

